# new here



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello every one.
My name is Thammy. 
I had a mouse when I was 14. His name was Jerry and he was really cool! He was coal black, half his head was white (with a bit more black though), his belly was white chin to tail, and all four paws were black with white tips. he looked like Phantom of the Opera with a tuxedo on . He was pretty smart too and used to sit on my shoulder and was quite tame. He unfortunately was killed by a dog because I didn't realize not all dogs are as sweet as my dog . Then I had a white mouse with red eyes, but she never really became tame and wasn't very smart either, so I never grew as attached to her.

I've wanted a rat for the longest time, because they're smarter, but take up a fair bit more space. So I thought maybe if I got a few mice from a reputable breeder, they might be more like my first mouse.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Thammy.
Welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

